# M?F for Kaanapali Beach Club



## jiffer (Dec 10, 2009)

Has anyone received there 2010 m/f for the KBC? If so how much were they?


----------



## Cooper03 (Jan 5, 2010)

$1149.29 m/f for deluxe ocean view


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 5, 2010)

Go online at http://www.diamondresorts.com and set up your online account. You'll be able to see and pay your MF's on their site. If you want, you can pay small amounts towards next years MF's as you wish throughout the year so that you don't just see one big bill at the end of the month.


----------



## Rohey (Jan 31, 2010)

*What happened to the KBC Owners web page?*

There used to be a web site that posted key information for owners (Bill Burns had set it up)....Did it get moved or ?????


----------

